# Help please!!!! sick azureus eye!!



## keekeeen (May 12, 2008)

Hello, I have just fed my par of azureus and noticed that one of them has an eye like milky, opaque and cloudy.

The frog behaves normally, it is active, well of weight, even ate what I gave to him, the parameters are well.

I have had them for 1 month and a half, they measure as 2 cm.

Please if someone knows what could it be I would be greateful.

Will post some pics later

Thanks


----------



## keekeeen (May 12, 2008)

here are some pics, note that the eye is bigger than normal.
Should I use some acuarium anti fungi or anti bacterial liquid? or is just a wound in his eye?


----------



## KEEKEEN (Apr 15, 2008)

this is the sick eye of my azureus, take a close-up of the perimeter of the eye it has like a white sheet in that area.










this is the health eye of my dart. 










Note the diferences between both eyes the sick one and the health one


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Have you contacted a vet in your area?
Candy


----------



## keekeeen (May 12, 2008)

No, I have not contacted any body because here there are no exotic vets, thats why Im asking for your help by this forum.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

BUMP
Just noticed that one of mine has this. It has since been removed to QT tank. Not sure if there is an exotic vet in our area. Any help would be much appreciated!
Kristin


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I do not have an exotic vet around me either so I would contact Dr. Frye via e-mail and send him pictures so he can try to help you out.
Candy


----------

